# Amtrak Auto Train?



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

I booked the family vacation next summer (parents are very very generous!) for Orlando next summer. As a train guy, I am sworn to review any train travel options. Also, Mary Beth prefers train travel, so it is truly a win-win. Amtrak quoted me $1350 for the entire trip: family bedroom both directions, bringing our Honda Pilot. The Amtrak option also allows me limited exposure financially. Because tickets are fully refundable as long as I cancel 7 days before departure, if I find a good flight deal or if for some reasaon we need to cancel, we can get our money back. I don't think this is the case with airlines who will likely want to give me travel vouchers. 

My other travel options (which I have essentially ruled out)
Expedia found me flights from Harrisburg for the family at $1280 for all 3 of us. That is connecting flights to major hubs, so two flights each way. MB is a self proclaimed white knuckle flyer, so that works against me, and I will have a car rental in Florida, so that is going to likely cost me another $300 for a week, so $1580. Airtran does offer non-stop flights to Orlando from Harrisburg, but I can't book it this early. Checked pricing on a random week in February, and it would still be close to $350 each, so not much different. Flying direct out of Philly, I can get non-stops for $963 for all three, but add $100 for parking at PHL $300 for a car and we're back at the autotrain price. 

Driving? Who knows where gas prices will be. 2000 miles at about 15 miles per gallon (assuming we're sitting in traffic for at least part of the trip), and gas at $3/ gallon, that's $400. But, the real number is the wear and tear, which is more like $1100. The Honda Pilot has been a great car for us on trips. The built in DVD player keeps Luke entertained since the PA turnpike, NJ Turnpike, Garden State Parkway, and whatever other highways all look the same and the scenery is mostly hidden behind sound barrier walls. But at 6'-4", about 4 hours is my max for one stretch. I don't think any of us can handle 2000 miles of driving while listening to "Elmo's Potty Time" or "Elmo in Grouchland" or a plethora of other DVD's Luke likes to watch (with the major exception of Steam in the Autumn or Steam in the Spring, but then MB will only tolerate that for maybe an hour or less). 

So, it looks like the AutoTrain is a real option. Have any of you traveled on the Auto Train? What was your experience like? I've traveled in Amtrak sleepers out west, but I could use a refresher on the Superliner equipment. It is different from the Viewliner stuff we have on the east coast.

Experiences? 

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It's been a while since I took the auto train (mid '90s). We had the sleeper, and it was very comfortable. I don't recall the exact accommodations, but space wasn't a concern. I'm pretty sure it was the Superliner equipment, as I remember there being two levels. 

$1350 is well worth the price not to have to listen to "Elmo's Potty Time." Fortunately I've got a 2-year reprieve before I have to listen to that again. 

Later, 

K


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I've never been on the Auto Train, but I've been on Superliners all my life. So I can give you some insight about the cars and some things a railfan should look for.


The Auto Train has a unique consist compared to other Superliner trains. This train has the only full deluxe Superliner sleeping cars in the Amtrak system. This means all rooms are bedrooms upstairs...no roomettes. It's referred to as "deluxe", because at the time the cars were built (1994), bedrooms were referred to as deluxe rooms by Amtrak and roomettes were "economy" rooms. The lower level is the same as a standard Superliner sleeping car. So there are four roomettes, the family room, the accessible room, restrooms, and a shower downstairs. Since you are booked into one of the family rooms on the train, you might be in a deluxe sleeper. Best way to find out is to check the car number. Deluxe sleepers are numbered 32500-32505, while the regular sleepers are numbered 32000-32069 (Superliner I) and 32070-32118 (Superliner II).


I mentioned Superliner I and Superliner II. This refers to the make and age of the car. Superliner I's date to the late 1970s and were built by Pullman (Pullman's last car order). Superliner II's date to 1994 and were built by Bombardier. Most Superliner I's have been gutted and refurbished in recent years. Superliner II's have not had complete refurbishments.


Another unique car on the train is the Auto Train lounge. These are former Superliner I dining cars that have been converted into lounge cars. They don't have the large dome like windows of the typical Superliner lounge, but they are special lounge cars for sleeping car passengers to use. Kind of like how the Pacific Parlor car is used on the Coast Starlight.

I found a video on YouTube of an Auto Train walk through. The quality is not great, but it does an excellent job of showing some pf the cars, although the standard lounge and coach cars are not shown. Also some things need to be further explained. First the "Virginia Superliner" refers to a Superliner II sleeping car. Superliner II sleepers all had state names. The names have recently been taken off, although a few still have name plates on the doors. Second, the "Palm Springs Superliner" refers to a deluxe Superliner II sleeping car. Notice all bedrooms and no roomettes upstairs. The last car shown is the special Auto Train lounge. As mentioned above, these were converted from former Superliner I dining cars and are for sleeping car passenger only. I like the comment made while they were sitting in the Lounge that they are going 90mph. Not quite. The only Superliner train allowed to travel up to 90mph is the Southwest Chief. I'm not 100% sure about the Auto Train, but it is likely the standard max of 79mph. The max speed permitted could be lower though.



Here's the video:



If you have any questions about Superliners, let me know. I've been doing research on the Superliners for years and also model them in HO scale.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark you need to contact Jim Miller as he does the trip every year and enjoys it even taking trains with him to run in a condo. Now thats dedication to the hobby. Later RJD


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

R.J., Mark has been in contact with me and I gave him all the good info. I think Amtrak should pay me a sales commission. My wife and I have traveled on the Autotrain two times a year for the last 4 years. It is a no brainer if you hate air travel. Driving is bad also, interstate 95 is bumper to bumper at 80 mph and getting worse .............Jim


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I like driving on 95 at 95 mph, tuck in behind a semi at night and 16 hours later your in Orlando......... NY to FL......


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And they take the car with you. That's hard to beat.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

Last time we drove to Richmond, that's how it was, once we got south of DC. I'm doing 80 trying to keep 2 car lengths between me and the car ahead and Nick is behind me trying to do 95!! Brake checks are only fun for so long, then it just turns in to road rage. You are right, flying is no fun anymore. The airlines have cut their flights and so now while most flights are full, if you get one delay, you are screwed. That just adds to the stress and makes the days leading up to flights more difficult. 


Nick, I am surprised you would choose to drive when you could be partying it up on a train!! Are you not aware that you are allowed to BYOB when you are a sleeping car passenger on trains? Try that at 95 in Virginia and see how far it gets ya! Why wait 16 hours to start the party when you could start the party a day early?! I was reading that on the auto train, they give you wine with dinner at no extra charge. Not great wine, but wine is fine, right?


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mark, you start out with free snacks and a wine & cheese tasting. The New York strip steaks are pretty good. Always meet interesting people to talk to and you can hear them, it is so quiet on the train. Your attendant will ask you for what time you wish them to turn down your bed. Any items you need to take on the train, they will carry it on board and set it in your room. What I like is when your car is unloaded, they call your number, you walk out the station enternce, get in your car and just drive away............Jim


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Have any of you traveled on the Auto Train?
Mark, 

I've done it once (return trip) when moving a boat and car to FL for the winter. I took a luxury bedroom, rather than sleeping in coach in a chair, as the wife had lots of Amtrak Rewards points! 

The 2-person bedroom was small - there was a note on the ticket package that said "just bring what you need for the overnight and leave the rest in your car" and they meant it. So pack an overnight bag and don't try to bring all your suitcases on the train. I suspect the 'family bedroom' is equally compact. (Note the comment above about BYOB.)

The load/unload time can be quick, or it can be slow if your car is first in = last out. The trip is at the mercy of the freight railroads, and I had one trip were we got out of our 'slot' and ended up being significantly delayed - 8 hours late in fact. The boat (on a big rig trailer) got home before me! So take plenty of reaading material. 

Overwise it was most enjoyable. Nice to be able to wander around and not wear a seatbelt. Nice to lie in bed and let the train take the strain.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing about being delayed or late on the train at least you got a bed not so when delayed at an air port. I quit flying years ago. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,

Thanks, I forgot how small the roomettes are in the superliner equipment. The viewliners are configured slightly differently (each room has a commode and sink, plus 4 windows (two lower, two upper) giving the space a nice airy feel. I forget if there is a small storage space up top or not. I have some small carry on bags that fit in overhead bins on airplanes and would likely use these for our overnight stuff.

RJ, I know what you mean!! Being delayed at the airport is an inconvenience. Sometimes there are perks, if you are in to people watching. Denver is a great place for that. Stayed there from 11 am until just before 10 pm a few years ago. Trying to get on earlier flights on a Friday was impossible. In fact, it was so late when we got to Chicago the gate agent was half way out of the terminal! We had to sit there for about 20 minutes waiting for him to get back to let us in! The WORST is being stuck on a tarmack or in a holding pattern. We had that on a recent flight from Raleigh to Harrisburg. Connection was Dulles, which still uses a system of tall busses to move people between terminals (would it really have cost that much to put in a tunnel?), and we had about 90 minutes between flights. We left Raleigh early, or at least 'departed' which means pushed back from the gate. Then, we pulled over and sat there for 45 minutes because there was too much traffic at Dulles. Took off, and when we got in the area, we were put in a holding pattern for another 30 minutes. By the time I got off the plane, I had about 20 minutes before my flight was scheduled to take off, and I was on the wrong end of the wrong terminal! Managed to catch a bus and got on my harrisburg flight, sat down, and they closed the cabin door.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Link to some Autotrain pics...............Jim

http://picasaweb.google.com/Trainman24/AmtrakAutoTrain#


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya the joy of flying.







Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

Thanks for linking those photos! It looks like that will be the way we go!

Later,

Mark


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

That's right. CSX controls the rails, and can sometimes put a kink in your travel time. Still, look at the fact that you can get out of your seat and walk around during the trip. Something that traveling by car or train makes impossible.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,

You are right!! CSX has caused us delays in the past. However, since 2006, we have had very good luck with on time performances of long distance north-south trains. My understanding is that Amtrak was playing second fiddle a lot of the time, and CSX and the other roads were blaming Amtrak for the delays (late getting the train to station for origin, etc..). An independent audit was conducted and found that in 95% of the cases, it was the host road's fault for the delays. A meeting was held in DC between AMtrak and the host roads and this was "worked out". I also tend to think that freight car loadings are down, which means less traffic on the lines. 

However, like you say, once you are on board, delays are not that big a deal, unless you are trying to make connections..


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Not to put a damper on everyone's enthusiasm, but does anyone know how the Auto Train stacks up with regard to the security of your car? I'd be nervous the entire trip that some car-jockey scraped a fender while carelessly loading it onto the train. Or does the owner do the honors?

Likewise, is your personal stuff that they advise you to leave in the car - safe?

I'm a big fan of Amtrak, and normally ride 3-4 trains per year (usually the SW Chief and/or Texas Eagle), but I'm a bit hesitant to trust my car to them. Am I unneccessarily wary?


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

*1. Since I have been useing the Autotrain in the last 3 to 4 years (twice a year) the latest it has been is 10 minutes and it has been 2 hours ahead of schedule. Generally it is early. 
2. They drive your car on & off the train and I have never had any problems with the car or mini van. Have never seen or heard anyone else complain. They video tape entire outside of car incase of a claim.

3. never had or seen of anyone else complaining about personal posessions left in automoble.

4. The track can be rough at times but it is improving. If you ride couch, the lower level is rougher but has larger seats.

5. The whole experience is alot less stressful then running thru airports, draging luggage around, getting a car rental, etc, etc, etc or driving down Interstate 95 with Nick crawling up your butt. I think of it as starting my vacation a day early.

.....................Jim
*


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

My approach is one of 'restrained' caution. I am treating it like valet parking. Don't leave anything out small things that could easily disappear, like iPods or cell phones. Most of the crap we'll be lugging along are clothes anyway, so if someone wants my old t-shirts or whatever they are welcome to it! Things like my laptop computer, and other entertainment items will go with me on the train. In some ways, it is similar to how you hand off your luggage at the airport. 

I have read reports on line of damage to vehicles on the autotrain, but they are rare. Since the train has no stops between Lorton, VA and Sanford, FL except one fueling stop with no platforms, the risk of someone breaking in to the autocarrier cars is minimal. The only ones to worry about are the employees, and my sense is that most won't be interested in my clothes. MB would bring her good jewelry with her on the train or just leave it at home. 

Jim, thanks for the pictures and replies. I am waiting for my Amtrak guest rewards card to arrive so I can book and get the car for free (using points).


----------



## Tom Ruddell (Jan 9, 2008)

When Nancy and I lived in Pennsylvania, we made several round trips on the Auto Train when it was in private hands and a couple more round trips under the Amtrak flag after we moved to Tampa. All were a lot of fun, even when the train was late.

A friend of mine (we go back to elementary school in Allentown) has written several train-related books and his latest just came out. It's all about Auto Train and I can't wait to get my copy. Amazon carries it and it probably can be ordered through your local book stores. Here's a profile on it:

N[/b]EW Arcadia Book – “On Sale” Date November 9, 2009[/b]
Book Description:[/b] Although most Americans have heard of the 
_Auto Train_[/b], many have uncertain ideas regarding what it is and where it operates. The “longest passenger train in the world” provides a luxury auto-ferry service between Lorton, Virginia, and Sanford, Florida. The original Auto-Train Corporation, founded by Dr. Eugene Garfield, struggled financially in spite of its immense popularity. The company faced numerous crises, including financial setbacks and equipment problems due to damages that occurred during several derailments, which led to the corporation’s demise in 1981. Although the corporation sold off its corporate assets, the concept was revived when Amtrak added the Auto Train service to its East Coast schedule. _Images of Rail: Auto-Train_[/b] presents photographs from the early operations to today, including pictures from the Amtrak era.
Author Bio:[/b] Author Wallace R. "Wally" Ely[/b] comes from a railroading family-his dad worked for the Reading Company for 45 years. He is a volunteer and past president of the WK&S Railroad in Kempton, Pennsylvania, and wrote a history book about that line, _Does This Train Go Up Hawk Mountain? _[/b]In retirement, Wally is a segment producer for RCN-TV in the Lehigh Valley of Eastern Pennsylvania. Wally uses any excuse to watch or ride on a train.

Wally has just produced a one-hour special on the Bethlehem Central which should show up soon on RCN stations in eastern Pennsylvania, New York, Boston, Baltimore, and in the Chicago area.

Tom Ruddell
Bethlehem Central Railroad
Midland City (Dothan), Alabama
www.gardenrailwayministry.com


----------

